# Rubbing face/ears?



## cooper (Jun 19, 2007)

Cooper is almost 9 months and on ocassion he'll start rolling on the floor and rub his face against the carpet or he lay half way on his back and take his front paws and rub his face (near ears and eyes). While doing this action, he'll sometime make a soft squeal. I checked to see if there is any irritation on his face and ears and haven't found anything. 

I give him a bath about once per week and he gets a full grooming about once a month.

Is this normal? :huh:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Toy does this too. As a matter of fact, she will rub her entire body
everyday. There's nothing wrong with her other than she's a little
bit goofy. lol


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Cooper is almost 9 months and on ocassion he'll start rolling on the floor and rub his face against the carpet or he lay half way on his back and take his front paws and rub his face (near ears and eyes). While doing this action, he'll sometime make a soft squeal. I checked to see if there is any irritation on his face and ears and haven't found anything.
> 
> I give him a bath about once per week and he gets a full grooming about once a month.
> 
> Is this normal? :huh:[/B]


Ollie does that all the time too, ever since he was a puppy. And his eyes and ears are fine. Sometimes I think maybe he's trying to get an itch he can't reach or something.


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's normal, though there's something I've noticed that can make a difference with Miko. A few times/day he'll assume a sitting position and use alternating front paws to wipe at his face in the area of his eyes and ears. For the longest time I thought his ears were itching him and was worried he might be getting allergies or something. Finally, one day I noticed that after I put his Collyreum eye drops in his eyes he doesn't do this rubbing thing for at least another several hours. So now, whenever he's rubbing at his face this way, I put the eye drops in and that's the end of it for quite awhile. I think, at least for Miko, a lot of times when he's rubbing his face it means he has some dust or hair in his eyes that's annoying him.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Both of mine do this, Stewie more than Shiva. I noticed they do it a lot if they've had a particularly messy meal, so I assumed they were cleaning their faces! I may have to try those eye drops though....


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Belinha does this ALL the time. I was also wondering if its normal. I'm glad it is.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

My little Abbie was doing this and I took her to the vet and she had icky ear mites!! Check the ears to see if they are brown or smell but if not of this, then it must it just mst feel good!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup does this too. alllll the time. i always chalked it up to her simply "...being a buttercup...." 

(she IS weird, though :wacko1: )


----------

